# Morning Fasted LISS Cardio



## Contest (Oct 4, 2011)

Hey all,

I've always done HIIT as my preferred choice of cardio after every weights session. I do this 6x per week for 15 minutes either on a bike or cross-trainer.

I now also want to incorporate some fasted AM LISS sessions but I'm unsure of how to...


Measure my progress

At what intensity I should be performing it at

For how long to do it


Today was my first AM fasted LISS session. I performed it on a Technogym cross-trainer for 1 hour and at the end, these were my stats...


485 calories burned

100 steps per minute (average)

130 watts (average)

No figure for average heart rate but the max mine hit today was 175 during the last 10 minutes of the session


LISS to me seems a little more complicated than HIIT due to the whole cortisol, lactate threshold & catabolic issue that people rave about when it comes to long cardio session.

Can someone shed some light on this issue for me please?


----------



## Contest (Oct 4, 2011)

Later afternoon bump :whistling:


----------



## Contest (Oct 4, 2011)

No one on UKM does cardio mg:


----------



## Contest (Oct 4, 2011)

@Pscarb - Can you give me a hand here mate. I know your quite tuned in when it comes to different types of cardio


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

I'm useless with it, but bump for you anyway


----------



## Cronus (Jun 5, 2012)

No one is going to be able to give you a definitive answer, as everyone responds differently. Apparently, performing LISS for longer durations (30mins+) causes a drop in thyroid production, so I've read.....

Now way back when all I wanted was abs, I performed LISS 1hr ED in the morning, empty stomach, I saw great results, without a particularly clean diet (was still in calorie def). In the past I tried HIIT and found my muscle wasted away (maybe better if your on AAS).

At the moment, I'm splitting up my LISS into two sessions - 35mins AM and 25mins PM (after weights on lifting days). You track progress by weekly weigh-ins, measurements and the mirror.

I think you are overcomplicating things way too much, cardio is cardio, put more of that focus into your diet.


----------



## Contest (Oct 4, 2011)

Cronus said:


> No one is going to be able to give you a definitive answer, as everyone responds differently. Apparently, performing LISS for longer durations (30mins+) causes a drop in thyroid production, so I've read.....
> 
> Now way back when all I wanted was abs, I performed LISS 1hr ED in the morning, empty stomach, I saw great results, without a particularly clean diet (was still in calorie def). In the past I tried HIIT and found my muscle wasted away (maybe better if your on AAS).
> 
> ...


My diet is smack bang on mate. My body fat % is also quite low currently but I'm trying to get it down even further with the aid of cardio.

I've read that when LISS done correctly for long durations, it taps into fat stores for fuel as opposed to using carbs. My only issue is that I don't know what kind of intensity LISS should be performed at as I've always done HIIT.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Contest said:


> Hey all,
> 
> I've always done HIIT as my preferred choice of cardio after every weights session. I do this 6x per week for 15 minutes either on a bike or cross-trainer.
> 
> ...


people make things more complicated than they need to be by quoting random points about lactate threshold, cortisol etc when they have no clue why...

ok lets look at some simple FACTS LSS works and works well and has done for years for many people including competing BB, HIIT works better as it is more efficient at losing body fat (recent study in 2006 showed 2 groups of women one did LSS (40min) the other group did HIIT (15 min) for 12 weeks, the conclusion was LSS burned more calories but the HIIT group dropped more BF%)

one thing i notice is you have been doing HIIT post workout how can you do HIIT after a workout?? i can hardly stand.....

why do you want to incorporate LSS fasted? if you are all ready doing HIIT 6 x week??

LSS is slow and steady cardio i would not do or advise others to do any more than 45min in one session especially if you are all ready doing HIIT, the calories etc you get from the machine are useless unless the machine has recently been calibrated which in general you will find it has not been.

when i use LSS i do it at a pace of 3-3.5mph on a slight incline.....


----------



## Prospect (Feb 5, 2013)

Contest said:


> My diet is smack bang on mate. My body fat % is also quite low currently but I'm trying to get it down even further with the aid of cardio.
> 
> I've read that when LISS done correctly for long durations, it taps into fat stores for fuel as opposed to using carbs. My only issue is that I don't know what kind of intensity LISS should be performed at as I've always done HIIT.


I always do 40 minutes fasted cardio first thing on a morning.

I prefer Treadmill incline walk - about level 7 for walk and incline mate **never hold onto the machine**

also your heart rate wants to be maintained at around 135/150 bpm that is properly the best area to be burning fat, and not eating into muscle, this is fat burning area, and nt stamina or fitness area.

40 minutes is just enough 5 mornings a week


----------



## samb213 (Jun 27, 2012)

i do 45 mins liss first thing fasted with 10 grams of eaas mixed in 1.5 liters of water ..i try and keep my heart rate at around the 125 to 135 bpm mark ..i end up burning around 450 cals..i think the key to it is not going balls to the wall keep it slow and steady ..if your sweating your balls off and and gasping for air your hitting it to hard and up the chances of digging into your muscle ..this always works for me anyways


----------



## Contest (Oct 4, 2011)

Pscarb said:


> people make things more complicated than they need to be by quoting random points about lactate threshold, cortisol etc when they have no clue why...
> 
> ok lets look at some simple FACTS LSS works and works well and has done for years for many people including competing BB, HIIT works better as it is more efficient at losing body fat (recent study in 2006 showed 2 groups of women one did LSS (40min) the other group did HIIT (15 min) for 12 weeks, the conclusion was LSS burned more calories but the HIIT group dropped more BF%)
> 
> ...


Hi mate,

Though I do find HIIT taxing after a workout, it's something I've got used to now and enjoy doing.

LISS I want to incorporate in a bid to drop to an even lower body-fat % and to generally increase my fitness.

I take it you do your LISS cardio on the treadmill mate? I like the cross-trainer for LISS and currently do it to an intensity where my breathing is high, but I can still maintain a conversation. I'm assuming this is about the right level of intensity required for LISS?

The cross-trainer however tells me that my heart-rate is 170bpm about 30mins into LISS but once again, I don't know how well the machine is calibrated.


----------



## Contest (Oct 4, 2011)

samb213 said:


> i do 45 mins liss first thing fasted with 10 grams of eaas mixed in 1.5 liters of water ..i try and keep my heart rate at around the 125 to 135 bpm mark ..i end up burning around 450 cals..i think the key to it is not going balls to the wall keep it slow and steady ..if your sweating your balls off and and gasping for air your hitting it to hard and up the chances of digging into your muscle ..this always works for me anyways


This is exactly how many cals I burned today on the cross-trainer mate. My breathing was heaving but I weren't dying per se lol.


----------



## samb213 (Jun 27, 2012)

Contest said:


> This is exactly how many cals I burned today on the cross-trainer mate. My breathing was heaving but I weren't dying per se lol.


yer thats the thing with machines you never know if ther giving you true readings its sometimes worth not bothering with the bpm readings and just go on how you feel..when im doing liss i try and get to the point were im just breaking a sweat ..my breathings up a bit but definatly not breathing heavy


----------



## Contest (Oct 4, 2011)

samb213 said:


> yer thats the thing with machines you never know if ther giving you true readings its sometimes worth not bothering with the bpm readings and just go on how you feel..when im doing liss i try and get to the point were im just breaking a sweat ..my breathings up a bit but definatly not breathing heavy


I can't go by sweat as I break out into a sweat very very easily lol.

I'm thinking whether its worth investing in a heart-rate monitor :whistling:


----------



## samb213 (Jun 27, 2012)

yer mate your probs right saves second guessing it all the time ..ive been looking into gettin one my self ..ther pretty expensive for a decent one tho


----------

